# Looking for a good set of rear speakers, any suggerstions?



## LittlebittaContact (Oct 12, 2002)

im looking to spend under 150.00 for a set of 6x9's for the back of my car, i put 2 - 6 1/2s Sony Xplods in the front and i think thier great. Are they really great Speakers, or is it just that i dont know what im listening for? I Like the Xplods, but are there any better 6x9 speakers in the 150 dollar range??


----------



## mirrortints (Aug 15, 2002)

Well, you should not worry about the rear speaker too much, they are mainly for rear fill. Don't try to power any set of 6x9's tryin to get the sound of a sub. I say, if you like xplod, get them, but get something around 75-100, nothing more than 100 for rear speakers. Don't get any with built in tweeters, etc. just get some plain ol 6x9's, just one cone, that's it. I am biased towards infinity, so I'd say get the infinity reference speakers, but that's just me.


----------



## LittlebittaContact (Oct 12, 2002)

Im not sure if your aware of my situation, but in the Sport Coupe like i have, the rear speakers are placed right behind the front seats, so most of the noise comes from there. I know most of the cars the rear speakers arnt a big deal, but my rears do most of the work.


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

i think what he is saying is that if set up correctly that most of your sound should come out of the front speakers(for good imaging) and that the rear is for fill. by fill we mean that they should only be about 20%to30% of the power of the fronts. if set up correctly you wouldn't even know that the rears were playing BUT you would know if they weren't. 

i disagree with the type of speaker discribed as far mirrortints
discribed. i understand your situation and IMO if you get a 6x9 make sure of three things: you get a quality speaker, you get a 2 or 3 way 6x9, and you get it so that the woofer part of the 6x9 has a seperate connection than the mid and/or tweet (DVC). that way if you have an amp running your speakers you can put fewer watts to the mid/tweet for imaging and if crossed over correctly more power to the woofer for more low end responce. 

hope this helps

i feel that eclipse is very quality, and have different lines for most any budget.


----------



## LittlebittaContact (Oct 12, 2002)

Cool, ThanX for the advice. im trying to learn the audio mumbo jumbo. like crossover, tweeter and things like that, is there a glossery anywhere that i could get a crash course in audio? thanks


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

your welcome

off the top of my head i can't think of a certain place, but if you want a magazine, i like auto sound and security. otherwise google.com will be your best friend.


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

LittlebittaContact said:


> *is there a glossery anywhere that i could get a crash course in audio? thanks *


 Crutchfield Car Audio & Video Info Center


----------



## mirrortints (Aug 15, 2002)

Get the car stereo cookbook that crutchfield sells, look for the same book on amazon.com tho, will be cheaper. Good book. But, cranium, I don't feel the love here. I have to disagree on the 6x9s, but this is my opinion. Yes, he could buy some 6x9s with a crossover, but they cost a helluva lot more than regular 6x9s. I didn't know where his 6x9's were, I thought they were in the same place as mine, but if they are behind the front seats, def get 3 ways with the crossover, but make sure they have the crossover! But to save money, I'd still say get regular 6x9's, no 3-ways.


----------

